# Itching from ziwipeak?



## TinyTails (Jun 24, 2011)

So I decided to give ziwipeak another try for Deuce. He has been eating it for about 2 weeks but now he is licking, has red eyes and I think he might have an ear infection  we are going to the vet Saturday morning to check. Last time we tried it he seemed to get itchy too. I don't understand what is in the ziwipeak that is not agreeing with him. We tried the lamb one this time, he has tried venison in the past. I think I'm finally going to try the canine caviar open sky, lots of people say it has helped their pups with those issues. Grrr I really wanted him to do well on it


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

We had to take Jaxx off of Ziwipeak because of him being itchy and his eyes watered constantly. 
We are trying Fromm grain free now but I really wish ZP had wprked


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Hey Anna, we had to stop ZP as well which really disappointed me. Lulu had started itching on the venison, and I am not sure if the high protein had anything to do with her liver issues or not. I really love ZP though. It was because of you and another post in a different thread and my need to find a different food that I also searched on thetruthaboutpetfood website. Very informative! I thought I would share with you concerning Canine Caviar open sky from that website. It is acceptable with no questionable ingredients. I also personally like that it has selenium yeast instead of sodium selenite (that is one of the first things I look for in dry kibble). If you use can food I would not recommend their canned food--it contains carrageenan--terrible ingredient, but one that many companies do include. Also, BTW, Evangers manufactures Canine Caviar's canned foods, and I know you have issues with Evangers. Their kibble is manufactured by Hi-Tek Rations in Dublin, Ga. Hope you don't mind me giving you this info. I have just really been looking a lot at food lately.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

My pack have had ZiwiPeak more in the last couple of days than they normally do and I've noticed them all itching and toe biting, feet licking etc. Hmm, it's a worry, I too am thinking it's perhaps the high protein & fat content; there's nothing else in it that could cause issues?


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

We can't do 100% ziwi here for Odie, but she does fine when it makes up about half her diet. I think it's just too "rich" for her tummy. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Tootsie is on the Lamb Ziwi peak. if she gets the Venison she gets very itchy.

Mnnie is on the Venison Ziwipeak. if she gets the Lamb kind she gets itchy. Peyton eats what i give Minnie. she has no itchy problems at all

Latte is getting a different kind of food. its a frozen raw food called Bravo, and also sometimes Omas Pride


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I'd say it's likely an allergy to that protein? I would try the Venison/Venison Fish before totally given up on it. I've had so many dogs on ZiwiPeak w/o issues...it's got to be some sort of allergy.


----------



## TinyTails (Jun 24, 2011)

Lulu's mom - thank you for the information on Canine Caviar. I just placed an order for the small bag to try, hopefully he does well on it. We don't use canned food - I always top their food with fresh meat 
My mom's GSD eats the Canine Caviar Lamb and Millet and does wonderful on it - better than any other kibble.
We have tried the Venison - he itched from that as well. On both the venison and the lamb he starts licking his feet right away, rubbing around his eyes, and his eyes get red and watery


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Toby ended up with problems on ZP and we had to switch. He was shedding like crazy and itching, too. And he had constant diarrhea. We switched to Fromm grain free and he hasn't had any problems since!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Found out Amberleah to is now allergic to ZP even the wrap on their shanks. It weird for months she was fine with it. Not sure if they changed anything in it or what. She get bad red watery eyes and itches so bad. Bites because I just got new bags. Not opened yet might try to sell it. She can not have chicken either.


----------

